# MISC | Train Horns



## LukeIRL (Dec 13, 2008)

http://www.freesound.org/samplesViewSingle.php?id=52856

Belfast to Dublin Enterprise train, passing through Botanic Station, Belfast


----------



## Jay (Oct 7, 2004)

I like trains in europe but why do they sound so weak?

Compare this 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YNOOb7Sd_mQ

To This

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b7XcxWJiDcI&feature=related


----------



## Alseimik (Aug 30, 2010)

Hmm. I'm not i knowlegde of the facts here.

But it may look like, that the 3 double locomotives, uses almost all the space and energy for the apparently over sized horn, where the single European freight locomotive uses its energy on pure power?

but as said, i don't know.


----------



## Curz (Nov 5, 2003)

This is what it sounds like in Poland:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I2tSBLqd7RY&feature=related
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cfzBFYGu2zM&feature=related
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IaPNFmi8Mcg


----------



## Luli Pop (Jun 14, 2010)

it sounds perfectly for me.

why would it sound louder crossing at different levels?

leave the noisy locos to Americans and their ironcast locos running through level-crossings!


----------



## aliesperet (Jul 3, 2010)

This is an euro-horn too, and if this ain't good for you then you're an american:


----------



## Bart_LCY (Feb 10, 2006)

Because there are less level crossings in Europe than US and the car drivers are more intelligent


----------



## Spookvlieger (Jul 10, 2009)

^^ EU trains just don't horn at level crossings, I just don't get why US trains do...


----------



## KingNick (Sep 23, 2010)

At some point it all comes down to ***** size.


----------



## Sopomon (Oct 2, 2010)

KingNick said:


> At some point it all comes down to ***** size.


Ha!


----------



## aleantik (Feb 24, 2008)

This hole thread is a joke, but very funny indeed. 
Less noise, better No? A horn in the middle of nowhere could be ok, but in a crowded city in Europe sure is not.


----------



## x-type (Aug 19, 2005)

European trains can also sound like this


----------



## Accura4Matalan (Jan 7, 2004)

A selection of British horns


----------



## dumbfword (Apr 27, 2010)

Wow. Even a thread about horns turns into a vs. America.


----------



## gramercy (Dec 25, 2008)

we migh have pathetic sounding horns, but at least we have a rail network to speak of

what do you got? acela with 8000 ppl per day? thats whats pathetic


----------



## dumbfword (Apr 27, 2010)

gramercy said:


> we migh have pathetic sounding horns, but at least we have a rail network to speak of
> 
> what do you got? acela with 8000 ppl per day? thats whats pathetic


^ point proven hno:


----------



## gramercy (Dec 25, 2008)

dumbfword said:


> ^ point proven hno:


how do you respond when someone kicks you in the groins? in kind


----------



## K_ (Jan 5, 2010)

Jay said:


> I like trains in europe but why do they sound so weak?


You can reverse that ofcourse. Why do american train horns have to be so loud. Do they have to compensate for something?


----------



## dumbfword (Apr 27, 2010)

gramercy said:


> how do you respond when someone kicks you in the groins? in kind


someone not liking a horn is like being kicked in the groin? :lol:


----------



## Nexis (Aug 7, 2007)

gramercy said:


> we migh have pathetic sounding horns, but at least we have a rail network to speak of
> 
> what do you got? acela with 8000 ppl per day? thats whats pathetic


It carries 300ppl per train , and Amtrak Regional carries 25,000 per day. The New Haven line carries 120,000 a day , the Morristown line carries 50,000 a day , so does NJT Northeast Corridor line. The Whole Northeast Corridor line all services added carries about 650,000 a day. The Acela is expected to top off at 15,000 , due to the numerous other lines in the region that are forming a cheaper bypass. The Whole Northeastern network carries 7 million daily , thats expected to grow to 20 million by 2030. Honestly wouldn't suprise me with all the lines there restoring. When you break it down line by line its tiny , but its bigger when added up. The line near me grew by 2,000 this year form 7,000 to 9,000 daily riderships. With more Developments and new connecting lines some say that will hit 20,000 , i really hope not....that would put alot stress on my line.


----------



## Nexis (Aug 7, 2007)

K_ said:


> You can reverse that ofcourse. Why do american train horns have to be so loud. Do they have to compensate for something?


Not all American horns are loud , there are a variety of horns.....i like K5LA and Nathan P5......Regional Rail , HSR , Amtrak , Subways and Light Rail are required to have horns. They rarely use them on the subway unless someone has there head or body over the yellow line.......Light Rail only uses them at very busy Ped crossings. Amtrak and Regional rail use them when approaching a station although not all the time , we use the bell for that.....mostly at Crossings....there done in patterns.... The Horn is mostly used to warn Pedestrians or scare animals , some majority cities have quiet zones , banning horns. Trains of all kinds have to blow horns when entering a worker zone for safety reasons.


----------



## Apoc89 (Mar 4, 2010)

dumbfword said:


> Wow. Even a thread about horns turns into a vs. America.


You're acting like this thread didn't start out as a vs. Europe.

And I prefer horns to be used the way they should be: Only fully blown in emergencies, and used in short, sharp blips for any other purpose. I never understood the American idea of laying on the horn for 20 years before each level crossing or station.


----------



## czm3 (Dec 4, 2004)

gramercy said:


> how do you respond when someone kicks you in the groins? in kind


If you want to see pathetic, watch Europeans try to move freight by rail....:cheers:


----------



## dumbfword (Apr 27, 2010)

Apoc89 said:


> You're acting like this thread didn't start out as a vs. Europe.
> 
> And I prefer horns to be used the way they should be: Only fully blown in emergencies, and used in short, sharp blips for any other purpose. I never understood the American idea of laying on the horn for 20 years before each level crossing or station.


Wow. I didn't know the HORN on a train was such a sensitive subject.


----------



## Jay (Oct 7, 2004)

I don't understand how it is at all america vs. europe, you guys act as if america is the only place that has large, loud trains, basically everywhere BUT europe and japan use heavy and loud trains.


----------



## K_ (Jan 5, 2010)

czm3 said:


> If you want to see pathetic, watch Europeans try to move freight by rail....:cheers:


Or Americans moving local freight by ship...


----------



## K_ (Jan 5, 2010)

Jay said:


> I don't understand how it is at all america vs. europe, you guys act as if america is the only place that has large, loud trains, basically everywhere BUT europe and japan use heavy and loud trains.


That doesn't mean that "heavy and loud trains" are a good thing... Maybe Europe and Japan are very different. (Like not needing heavy and loud trains...)


----------



## Koen Acacia (Apr 17, 2007)

dumbfword said:


> Wow. I didn't know the HORN on a train was such a sensitive subject.


It isn't. 
This thread has been pretty lame since post #1 where someone did a US/Europe comparison complaining that European train horns (for crying out loud) somehow weren't "loud enough".
It just managed to get even lamer when people like you started complaining that people were turning it into a US/Europe comparison, conveniently overlooking the fact that it was precisely that right from the start.


----------



## Eddard Stark (Mar 31, 2008)

In America, it has been said before, there are many level crossings without protection and barriers. In Europe (at least western europe) these do not exists: in our systems cars are always blocked when a train is approaching.

In many places also the level crossings are being replaced by tunnels and bridges

Finally europe is often pretty crowded, already residents are not particularly happy to have trains passing by, they would be even less so if trains went around honking like ships leaving the port all the time

Hence there is not much need for big horns breaking our balls


----------



## Sopomon (Oct 2, 2010)

This entire thread is a joke. Seriously, who even cares about how loud a train's horn is?


----------



## makita09 (Sep 8, 2009)

^^ Jay obviously, who seems to start thread after thread in a patronising tone that implies American railways are better then european ones, after which point it quickly becomes apparent that he doesn't really know much about it either way.

For example, European trains are flimsy and not crashworthy. European train horns are pathetic. American locomotives are heavier than european trains. etc etc nonsense nonsense.


----------



## stingstingsting (Jun 5, 2010)

I agree with you makita09. Whats funny is that he states he lives in Spain.


----------



## Nexis (Aug 7, 2007)

Eddard Stark said:


> I*n America, it has been said before, there are many level crossings without protection and barriers. In Europe (at least western europe) these do not exists: in our systems cars are always blocked when a train is approaching.*
> 
> In many places also the level crossings are being replaced by tunnels and bridges
> 
> ...


Not true , many crossings have gates , only rural crossings on lightly used lines have no gates. Most have lights , only a few have stop signs......there grade separating alot of lines around here due to traffic issues and trains have to reduce speed when going over them.


----------



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

On the other hand, in some other types of transportation we see a completely different story. :tongue2:


Europe


Air France - Airbus A380-800 - F-HPJA - John F. Kennedy International Airport (JFK) - November 20, 2009 048 RT CRP by TVL1970, on Flickr


USA


Southwest Airlines N679AA by Rich Snyder, on Flickr

and


Europe


Emma Mearsk by BraCom, on Flickr


USA


MISS GILL in New York USA. Jan 2008 by Tom Turner - SeaTeamImages / AirTeamImages, on Flickr

XD


----------



## Sopomon (Oct 2, 2010)

Momo1435 said:


> On the other hand, in some other types of transportation we see a completely different story. :tongue2:
> 
> 
> Europe
> ...



And I bet some fool's going to fall for this and get mad haha


----------



## Jay (Oct 7, 2004)

makita09 said:


> ^^ Jay obviously, who seems to start thread after thread in a patronising tone that implies American railways are better then european ones, after which point it quickly becomes apparent that he doesn't really know much about it either way.
> 
> For example, European trains are flimsy and not crashworthy. European train horns are pathetic. American locomotives are heavier than european trains. etc etc nonsense nonsense.



Jeez talk about being overly sensitive, I never said Europe had bad trains, I just think that American horns sound cooler.

And I'm a European American myself, I just admire America's trains, that doesn't mean I don't like Europes. 

People take this thread waaaay too seriously


----------



## Nexis (Aug 7, 2007)

Here's some of my American hornage videos , most of the time i wave and they blow there horn for me....

*Hudson Bergen Light Rail
*















*Amtrak Pennsylvanian #42
*





*Amtrak Regional 
*










*Amtrak Acela Express
*





*Amtrak Keystone
*





National Train day Horn ----This guy deserves a raise....:lol:


----------



## Deadeye Reloaded (Apr 25, 2006)

^^You have an extraordinery hobby! 

Did you consider the possibility that these train drivers use the horn as a warning because you are too close to the rails? :? :sly:


----------



## poshbakerloo (Jan 16, 2007)

I love the sound of a Class 91 horn!...


----------



## Nexis (Aug 7, 2007)

Deadeye Reloaded said:


> ^^You have an extraordinery hobby!
> 
> Did you consider the possibility that these train drivers use the horn as a warning because you are too close to the rails? :? :sly:


No its called Rail Fanning / Train spotting and its very popular around the world......no i'm behind the yellow line , a simple wave and most engineers just give some horn....most are into the hobby themselves...


----------



## makita09 (Sep 8, 2009)

Jay said:


> Jeez talk about being overly sensitive, I never said Europe had bad trains, I just think that American horns sound cooler.
> 
> And I'm a European American myself, I just admire America's trains, that doesn't mean I don't like Europes.
> 
> People take this thread waaaay too seriously


You've missed the point. I wouldn't have an issue with you criticizing anything if you actually knew what you were talking about.

What happens is;

1 - Have misconception
2 - Post misconception
3 - Wonder why misconception recieves less than positive responses.
4 - Repeat with more misconceptions
5 - Wonder why these also don't get a great response.
6 - Continue with misconceptions that have a common thread of USA vs Europe
7 - Wonder why it might appear that you are just Europe bashing.
8 - Defend what you're doing by accusing the Europeans of being sensitive.


----------



## strandeed (May 31, 2009)

Maxx☢Power;67286849 said:


> I like cars in America, but why do they look like farm vehicles?
> 
> Compare this
> 
> ...


To be fair... the roughest and most agricultural icon's are british



















and America did create this










so all sins are forgiven


----------



## keber (Nov 8, 2006)

To the topic:

Probably regulations in USA vs. Europe demand, what kind of train horns must be installed. So this is not because of trains but because of regulations.


----------



## goschio (Dec 2, 2002)

American train horns sound pathetic IMO. European train horn much better.


----------



## Nexis (Aug 7, 2007)

More American horns...

*Metro-North M7A - Harlem line
*





*NJT Midtown Direct outbound express train
*





*Amtrak Keystone thru a construction site on the Northeast Corridor line
*





*Metro-North M7A Harlem line inbound to Grand Central with lots of Horn
*


----------



## Turbosnail (Dec 8, 2004)

Who cares? European trains rock - 

http://www.londonandnyc.com/2010/10/eurostar-connects-london-to-europes.html


----------



## Fargo Wolf (Oct 23, 2009)

Jay said:


> I like trains in europe but why do they sound so weak?
> 
> Compare this
> 
> ...


Different pitch of the air horns. The American ones have a deeper pitch to them, while European ones are higher pitched.



K_ said:


> You can reverse that ofcourse. Why do american train horns have to be so loud. Do they have to compensate for something?


Adequate advance warning. Regulations dating back to the late 1800s, require ALL locomotive whistles (and later, air horns) to be clearly audible from a distance of 1 (about 1.5 km) mile. This was safety rule, so as persons on or near the track had adequate warning of an approaching train.


----------



## Nexis (Aug 7, 2007)

Amtrak ACS-64's Horn 






Ghostengineer making some noise


----------



## Crownsteler (Aug 20, 2003)

Why do the trains sound their horn when going through the station? Especially considering they are on the centre track?

I would go absolutely nuts living near the station. Come to think of it, it must be very detremental to transit oriented development.


----------



## Nexis (Aug 7, 2007)

Crownsteler said:


> Why do the trains sound their horn when going through the station? Especially considering they are on the centre track?
> 
> I would go absolutely nuts living near the station. Come to think of it, it must be very detremental to transit oriented development.


Most of the time they don't blow , unless there are workers on the tracks or a train buff on the platform...


----------



## Crownsteler (Aug 20, 2003)

Ah, so it isn't a safety issue to get people away from the edge of the platforms?

I remember that hilarious film of a senator giving a safety briefing on the edge of a railway platform. So I thought it may have something to do with that.


----------



## Nexis (Aug 7, 2007)

Crownsteler said:


> Ah, so it isn't a safety issue to get people away from the edge of the platforms?
> 
> I remember that hilarious film of a senator giving a safety briefing on the edge of a railway platform. So I thought it may have something to do with that.


They usually give a small blow if its an express train and there are people on the platform. That same senator is throwing a hissy fit over a non-exisitant HSR plan for his state... You can see why nothing gets done in this country...


----------



## Nexis (Aug 7, 2007)

Norway train horn


----------



## Nexis (Aug 7, 2007)

Polish train horns to the extreme


----------



## sacto7654 (Apr 21, 2013)

I do know that in the days when the 0 Series Shinkansen were operational, JNR blew the horn of the train whenever it passed through a station a full speed. That was still a common practice even with the 300 Series Shinkansen, but the current 700/N700/N700A don't blow their horns passing through stations at full speed on the Tokaido and San'yo Shinkansen lines.


----------



## Nexis (Aug 7, 2007)

This sign is placed on Quiet crossings


No Train Horn on Walnut Street by Nexis4Jersey09, on Flickr


----------



## Nouvellecosse (Jun 4, 2005)

Makes my skin crawl when I see an impressive looking train and the horn basically sound like the air horns that you can buy attached to a can of compressed air. Sounds very cheap and amateur and really ruins the appeal of the train. One who's often guilty of this is Stadler. 

The best horn I've ever heard was the Acela Express.


----------



## Rebasepoiss (Jan 6, 2007)

Estonian FLIRT:


----------



## saurabh.raut1 (Sep 14, 2014)

*Inside The driver's Cabin Of Mumbai Suburban EMU, Manufactured By Siemens*






~Video Taken Under Proper Authorised Permissions~

Inside the Driver Cabin Of Siemens EMU, in General, The Mumbai Local...

Featuring The Coverage Of Control pannel, Crossings, Overtakes, And Some Significant places on Mumbai Suburban line as well..

The Video begins with Video of Mumbai Rajdhani Express from taken a location like never before, from the Driver view of Local train..!!!

Video features crossing from several well known locations such aa The New Oshiwara Station, EMU Carshed Virar, Bhayandar Creek, Naigaon curve. Crossing Another Siemens as well as Bombardier local on Various locations. Overtake of My EMU by another Siemens EMU, Parallel Chase with Sayaji Nagari Express and a Weekly Duronto Express..!!!

Video Features A Instrument Fitted inside the Cabin, Called AWS, Or the Auxiliary Warning System, used for Safety purpose under Overspeeding and Overshooting Cases.


----------



## sacto7654 (Apr 21, 2013)

One thing I've noticed that is horns on Japanese passenger trains are quieter than I expected. 

Interestingly, the horns on the JR East KiHa 110 DMU and the JR West KiHa 120 DMU tend to be pretty loud, maybe because (probably) the driver want the attention of people (and wild animals) on the track in rural areas....


----------

